
What do people honestly think of chat bots like this? I honestly hate them - MichaelJacobs
https://levelone.support/
======
g2graman
The idea of having a chatbot as a service strikes me as what would happen if
you had matrix of trendy ideas in both the rows and columns and someone must
have thought "oh, chatbot... As a service? Looks like it hasn't been done
before" And seeing the perceived lack in the market was enough to create it
without considering if it was even worth creating.

I haven't used this service but I have a feeling this could easily be executed
poorly.

